# Stash pics... This was so much work!



## StarrySim (Mar 21, 2010)

This is my humble stash.  It's amazing how much it has changed from last time I took pics a few months ago (swapping will do that I guess).


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 21, 2010)

aaaaand the brushes and pigments


----------



## Civies (Mar 21, 2010)

Great collection! It looks like we have the exact same MSFs haha


----------



## Gonzajuju (Mar 21, 2010)

Great collection!


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Great collection! It looks like we have the exact same MSFs haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nice!  Which one's your favourite?  I love Blonde, and I also use Perfect Topping a lot, I can't believe I'm actually flattening the dome on it!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice collection!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2010)

Great collection! I love your face products. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome collection!


----------



## Kragey (Mar 22, 2010)

Love the brushes!


----------



## LindaP (Mar 23, 2010)

my sexy curves mascara dried out on me in 3 weeks.  have you had that problem w/ yours?


----------



## LindaP (Mar 23, 2010)

Love the collection by the way.


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LindaP* 

 
_my sexy curves mascara dried out on me in 3 weeks. have you had that problem w/ yours?_

 
I only used it 3x, I don't like it, and probably won't find out how long before it dries out. Sorry that's not very helpful


----------

